# LET'S GO FISHING!!!



## REO (Feb 14, 2011)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!






This month there are 2 seahorses to be caught and it's 1-150 instead of 175.

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???





My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*2 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 2 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 150.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 150.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

We ask that if you won a prize in the LAST MONTH'S CONTEST, to please step back and give the others a chance to win.

The winners are:

#1 *sdust*

#2 *ardie&sparki*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.. We plan to have a contest EVERY MONTH till we run out of prizes or are sick of this fishing thing.. whichever comes first..

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## Fanch (Feb 14, 2011)

wow, Im first.

I think the time Im posting would count as monday, so my monday number is 2!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 14, 2011)

Today, my guess is 14


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 14, 2011)

22


----------



## D W 2 (Feb 14, 2011)

I pick 101


----------



## Reble (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh was hoping this game would begin

MY guess is 58


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 14, 2011)

121


----------



## LindaL (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm sitting back this month, but....wanted to



Robin....


----------



## Renee (Feb 14, 2011)

Number 33 for me


----------



## SHANA (Feb 14, 2011)

150 for me


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh so much fun! 55 for me!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 14, 2011)

Here we go again!








I pick number 68.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 14, 2011)

117 is my guess!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 14, 2011)

My guess is #15


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll give it a try, my favorite number 28.


----------



## sdust (Feb 14, 2011)

81 to start. Debbie


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 14, 2011)

13 for Monday!


----------



## little lady (Feb 14, 2011)

63 for Monday.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 14, 2011)

23


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 14, 2011)

75


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 14, 2011)

How about 122


----------



## epetrilli (Feb 14, 2011)

9 please


----------



## picasso (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay let's go fishing. My guess for Monday is: 5


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 14, 2011)

3 




 :yeah 



 :yeah 



 :yeah FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh fun! My guess for today is 76


----------



## Seashells (Feb 14, 2011)

24


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 14, 2011)

Monday - 10


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 14, 2011)

17


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2011)

WHOOP!





*sdust* you caught one!!!!

Email me!!! [email protected]


----------



## LindaL (Feb 14, 2011)

I got my "fishie" in the mail today!!! it is an awesome cutting board with running horses on it (LOVE it!), a bucket holder and a pocket size "nose shaver". THANKS soooo much Robin and all the people who donate for this fun game!!!


----------



## Candi (Feb 14, 2011)

113


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess 114.


----------



## CASINO (Feb 14, 2011)

43 FOR MONDAY


----------



## O So (Feb 14, 2011)

My guess for Monday is 91.


----------



## CKC (Feb 14, 2011)

48


----------



## Deb O. (Feb 14, 2011)

my guess for monday is 65


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm guessing 46 for Monday


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

I guess 51


----------



## ForeverFarma (Feb 14, 2011)

37 for Monday


----------



## Katiean (Feb 14, 2011)

136


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2011)

Not yet! Still one seahorse out there to catch!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 14, 2011)

Since I just turned it, 45!


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2011)

34


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 14, 2011)

69 for Monday, please.


----------



## CyndiD (Feb 14, 2011)

I will guess 60...


----------



## Katiean (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess I am the first for Tuesday. How about #1?


----------



## Reble (Feb 15, 2011)

Today # 123


----------



## Deb O. (Feb 15, 2011)

Try 11 for Tuesday


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 15, 2011)

#30, here fishy, fishy...


----------



## SHANA (Feb 15, 2011)

Tuesdays guess is # 25


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 15, 2011)

149 for tuesday!


----------



## Renee (Feb 15, 2011)

number 38 for Tuesday


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tuesday - 62


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm guessing # 26 for today.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 15, 2011)

82 for today


----------



## Seashells (Feb 15, 2011)

100


----------



## little lady (Feb 15, 2011)

Tuesday pick #4


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 15, 2011)

133


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 15, 2011)

12 for Tuesday!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 15, 2011)

I pick 106.


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Feb 15, 2011)

my guess is 128


----------



## MiniBlacks (Feb 15, 2011)

101


----------



## CASINO (Feb 15, 2011)

TUESDAY -




I HOPE IT'S 105


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 15, 2011)

Tuesday - 47


----------



## Sterling (Feb 15, 2011)

49


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 15, 2011)

How about 112


----------



## CKC (Feb 15, 2011)

148


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

hmmmm My Tuesday guess is 144


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmmm...149 for today


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2011)

That lil guy is swimming away from your hooks and laughing!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 15, 2011)

Tuesday's guess #147 fingers crossed :


----------



## picasso (Feb 15, 2011)

55


----------



## O So (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going with 140 for my Tuesday guess.


----------



## epetrilli (Feb 15, 2011)

How about 99 I could use some luck today


----------



## ForeverFarma (Feb 15, 2011)

74 for tuesday, please!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 15, 2011)

108


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 15, 2011)

70


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 15, 2011)

# 16 for Tuesday


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

3


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Feb 15, 2011)

My number today is ...97


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 16, 2011)

For Wednesday--86


----------



## Songcatcher (Feb 16, 2011)

127


----------



## Renee (Feb 16, 2011)

83 for Wednesday


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 16, 2011)

66 for Wednesday!


----------



## picasso (Feb 16, 2011)

Here fishy, fishy------115


----------



## Deb O. (Feb 16, 2011)

145 for wednesday


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 16, 2011)

131


----------



## SHANA (Feb 16, 2011)

My guess for today is # 7


----------



## CKC (Feb 16, 2011)

110


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Feb 16, 2011)

How about 116 for Wednesday


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 16, 2011)

Let's try 146


----------



## cretahillsgal (Feb 16, 2011)

Wednesday - 42


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 16, 2011)

21 for Wednesday


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2011)

Not yet! The little devil hid under some kelp and then swam away!


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 16, 2011)

142 for Wed.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 16, 2011)

107


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 16, 2011)

My guess for Wednesday is 109.


----------



## ForeverFarma (Feb 16, 2011)

95 for Wednesday, please!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 16, 2011)

139 for WED.



lease



lease


----------



## Reble (Feb 16, 2011)

Number 72


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 16, 2011)

111 for wednesday!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Feb 16, 2011)

102


----------



## CASINO (Feb 16, 2011)

WEDNESDAY - HERE HORSEY HORSEY 141


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2011)

The little begger zipped behind the rocks!






58 numbers have not been chosen yet! You're getting him cornered!


----------



## epetrilli (Feb 16, 2011)

How about 44


----------



## O So (Feb 16, 2011)

Going with 118 for Wed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll say 84 for Wednesday.


----------



## Katiean (Feb 16, 2011)

19???


----------



## Seashells (Feb 16, 2011)

50


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 16, 2011)

Now where could he be ??? maybe under # 143 ?


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Feb 16, 2011)

I choose #6 for Wednesday


----------



## Gini (Feb 16, 2011)

127


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 16, 2011)

#120


----------



## albahurst (Feb 16, 2011)

56


----------



## ardie&sparki (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll take a try at this.... 134?



This looks like a fun game.


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2011)

And along comes

*ardie&sparki* and caught him!!!

You won! Email me at *[email protected]* and give me your name & address and I'll arrange for your prize to be sent to you!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## sdust (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the hard work that you do!!! This kind of fishing is fun



.


----------

